# Humming signal from cable, any solutions?



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

When I'm watching tv after I turn up the volume up some, I hear this humming noise along with regular audio. At first I thought it was my Onkyo receiver. Then I tried it with dvds, cd, and other sources I didn't get that humming noise.

I have comcast for cable service, my setup is basic, cable into a HD box, dvi out to hdmi in on the tv, with rca for sound. Anyone have any ideas how to get rid of this?


----------



## Masi994 (Aug 25, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> When I'm watching tv after I turn up the volume up some, I hear this humming noise along with regular audio. At first I thought it was my Onkyo receiver. Then I tried it with dvds, cd, and other sources I didn't get that humming noise.
> 
> I have comcast for cable service, my setup is basic, cable into a HD box, dvi out to hdmi in on the tv, with rca for sound. Anyone have any ideas how to get rid of this?


If you unplug the "cable" input do you have the same noise? If no I'd say sounds like a classic ground loop.

try this:
http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/magic-splitter.aspx

I use this myself!


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Yep usually the cable ground loop problem. I use the $7 isolater from PE to fix mine. Maybe it is $9 /shrug. Unplug the cable and check, if that is the cause check out PE for your fix.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks guys, with the cable unplugged it does it too. So I will check out the isolator piece, hopefully that will get rid of the problem.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> Thanks guys, with the cable unplugged it does it too. So I will check out the isolator piece, hopefully that will get rid of the problem.


Cable unplugged from the wall and not attached to anything else?


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

chad said:


> Cable unplugged from the wall and not attached to anything else?


Sorry Chad, I meant to say it doesn't do it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Isolator will do it for you. House ground and cable ground are in COMPLETELY different spots thus causing a ground loop.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

chad said:


> Isolator will do it for you. House ground and cable ground are in COMPLETELY different spots thus causing a ground loop.


X2

It's very common for cable installers to ground in a different location.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SQ_Baru said:


> X2
> 
> It's very common for cable installers to ground in a different location.


And I have yet to figure out how that can be legal


----------

